# Call for decision on UAE labour card and residence visa changes to be reversed



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Business representatives are calling for a controversial ruling by the United Arab Emirates that effectively reduced expat residence visas to two years to be changes. The Dubai Chamber of Commerce is leading the call for change after the Ministry of Labour announced in December that labour card validity would be reduced from January this year, [...]

Click to read the full news article: Call for decision on UAE labour card and residence visa changes to be reversed...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

